# Alligator In A Tutu



## Nero Egernia (May 21, 2017)

Well now. I think I've seen it all.

http://animals.barcroft.tv/alligator-owner-dresses-pet-reptile-clothes-tiara-manicures


----------



## MANNING (May 22, 2017)

The 'Gator looks happy enough. .


----------



## pinefamily (May 22, 2017)

Only in America....


----------



## MzJen (May 22, 2017)

I'm unsure how to respond to that .... :s


----------



## pinefamily (May 22, 2017)

Reminds me of the now infamous "snakes with hats" thread a few years ago, an example of everything that was wrong with the old APS.


----------



## MANNING (May 22, 2017)

MzJen said:


> I'm unsure how to respond to that .... :s


HAHA


pinefamily said:


> Reminds me of the now infamous "snakes with hats" thread a few years ago, an example of everything that was wrong with the old APS.


Never heard of this but WOW


----------



## pinefamily (May 22, 2017)

It wasn't the photos but the to and fro that made it infamous unfortunately.


----------



## Snapped (May 22, 2017)

Yeah, no words really


----------



## azzmilan (Oct 26, 2017)

I previously worked at a Pet store and I can tell you now, the amount of variety of clothes being sold to animals was quite unbelievable. Even bikinis!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 26, 2017)

probably feels super uncomftorble..


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 28, 2017)

too strange for words


----------

